# Sons of Anarchy



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Martedì è iniziata la quinta stagione.
Se il buongiorno si vede dal mattina... WTF O_O mindblowing!

Ah, e come sempre colonna sonora da brividi


----------



## Nivre (14 Settembre 2012)

Che serie stratosferica. SOA



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Inizio di stagione con il botto! Tanta carne al fuoco TANTA...povero Tig(anche se un po' so lo merita quel c......e).Tutta colpa di quel ******** di Clay. Comunque ottimo, adesso la vendetta sara ancora PIU' tremenda.
Voglio il sangue dei niners sparso per tutta Charming.



Ps. colonna sonora sublime come sempre.


----------



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La scena della figlia di Tig bruciata viva è stata letteralmente la prima scena di Soa che ho fatto fatica a vedere. Ci sono rimasta di me*da. Una season premiere col botto, chissà Kurt che diavolo ha in mente ora per il resto della stagione. Prevedo ancor più me*da rispetto alla quarta.


----------



## Vinz (14 Settembre 2012)

Ho visto solo il pilot, ma non ho avuto tempo di vedere altre puntate. Cercherò di rimediare in questi giorni. Intanto, mi sono preso già un spoiler da yelle, per sbaglio


----------



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Intanto, mi sono preso già un spoiler da yelle, per sbaglio


davvero?  mi spiace


----------



## chicagousait (14 Settembre 2012)

Che inizio con il botto. Sono 40 minuti di ansia e tensione. Kurt Sutter è un genio del male


----------



## Aphex (14 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Esigo che Tig bruci vivo Pope prima della fine della serie. Scena fortissima quella della figlia uccisa, quasi da far stare male; ma è anche per questo che amo SOA.
Tanta carne al fuoco come sempre, la scena finale soprattutto mi incuriosisce. È stato Clay a mandare i nomadi appena entrati nel Club a picchiare Unser ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2012)

è da un po' che vorrei iniziare a vederla,il problema è che avrei un botto da recuperare...


----------



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Tanta carne al fuoco come sempre, la scena finale soprattutto mi incuriosisce. È stato Clay a mandare i nomadi appena entrati nel Club a picchiare Unser ?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



il dubbio è venuto anche a me. Se è vero, spero che alla settima serie Clay non ci arrivi, deve crepare.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> è da un po' che vorrei iniziare a vederla,il problema è che avrei un botto da recuperare...


su, su, se io ho recuperato 5 season di Mad Men ce la puoi fare pure tu a recuperarne 4


----------



## Aphex (14 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> il dubbio è venuto anche a me. Se è vero, spero che alla settima serie Clay non ci arrivi, deve crepare.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Eh sì, tra l'altro lui è l'unico che avrebbe un motivo per avercela con Unser...Anche se il fatto che lui si trovasse a casa di Gemma, mi fa pensare.
Ah, io spero che Clay ci saluti già da questa stagione, meglio se per mano di Opie. Godrei non poco


----------



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



bhe, a me non dispiacerebbe una stagione in cui sia Clay il Big Bad... sarebbe una roba epocale *_*


----------



## korma (17 Settembre 2012)

attendo con ansia la quarta su sky..coi sottotitoli mi s*****...


----------



## yelle (19 Settembre 2012)

quest'ultima puntata non la posso commentare, ogni parola sarebbe sprecata ;_;



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



comunque io non riesco a credere che Nero sia un personaggio "buono", non è nello stile di Kurt

e Opie


----------



## Heisenberg (19 Settembre 2012)

Si gode sta serie o sono s olo moticlette ? A me piacciono i colpi di scena, la suspance, il sangue, la violenza, le *****. Quanti di questi elementi ci sono in questa serie ?


----------



## yelle (19 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Si gode sta serie o sono solo moticlette ? A me piacciono i colpi di scena, la suspance, il sangue, la violenza, le *****. Quanti di questi elementi ci sono in questa serie ?


ahah, le motociclette sono una MINIMA parte della serie XD secondo me non resteresti per niente deluso


----------



## chicagousait (20 Settembre 2012)

Nn riesco a vedere il secondo episodio andato in onda martedì. Nn ho proprio il tempo


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2012)

Vale la pena iniziare a seguirla?


----------



## chicagousait (20 Settembre 2012)

Senza ombra di dubbio. E' un telefilm cazzutissimo


----------



## Nivre (21 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sto Nero Padilla non mi convince per niente... secondo me sarà lui il villain finale.

Comunque grande Opie finalmente tutta la famiglia riunita! Vediamo cosa combinano in prigione adesso


----------



## yelle (22 Settembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Sto Nero Padilla non mi convince per niente... secondo me sarà lui il villain finale.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



non so se sarà il villain finale -io voto per Clay- però neanche a me convince. Non è possibile che nell'universo di Kurt esista un personaggio simile


----------



## korma (22 Settembre 2012)

è la serie che stai cercando.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Settembre 2012)

Il fatto che piaccia a molte ragazze mi fa sorgere qualche domanda: la trama ruota attorno a qualche bonazzo di turno?


----------



## Heisenberg (22 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il fatto che piaccia a molte ragazze mi fa sorgere qualche domanda: la trama ruota attorno a qualche bonazzo di turno?



Ho iniziato a guardarlo e la risposta è si.Però è una serie molto molto bella e originale. Il protagonista, inutile dirlo, incarna molte delle odierne illusioni che piacciono alle ragazze, fisico da urlo, un duro, non ha paura di niente, donnaiolo, rissaiolo ecc.


----------



## yelle (22 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato a guardarlo e la risposta è si.Però è una serie molto molto bella e originale. Il protagonista, inutile dirlo, *incarna molte delle odierne illusioni* che piacciono alle ragazze, fisico da urlo, un duro, non ha paura di niente, donnaiolo, rissaiolo ecc.


ma per piacere  mi fate davvero morire


----------



## Vinz (22 Settembre 2012)

Season 1 finita


----------



## Heisenberg (22 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> ma per piacere  mi fate davvero morire



Bè è vero. Quale ragazza non vorrebbe stare con Jax. Il problema è che la vita è diversa da un telefilm, per quanto bello sia. Parlando appunto del telefilm, è stupendo, sto finendo la season 1.


----------



## yelle (22 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Bè è vero. Quale ragazza non vorrebbe stare con Jax. Il problema è che la vita è diversa da un telefilm, per quanto bello sia.


madre santa, ma che discorsi sono?  siamo mica tutte adolescenti infoiate che sognano una vita con i loro beniamini, eddai


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato a guardarlo e *la risposta è si.*Però è una serie molto molto bella e originale. Il protagonista, inutile dirlo, incarna molte delle odierne illusioni che piacciono alle ragazze, fisico da urlo, un duro, non ha paura di niente, donnaiolo, rissaiolo ecc.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato a guardarlo e la risposta è si.Però è una serie molto molto bella e originale. Il protagonista, inutile dirlo, incarna molte delle odierne illusioni che piacciono alle ragazze, fisico da urlo, un duro, non ha paura di niente, donnaiolo, rissaiolo ecc.



Ma per favore  Certo Charlie Hunnam è figo ma mai come in questo TF confa poco la figaggine.


----------



## Heisenberg (23 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> madre santa, ma che discorsi sono?  siamo mica tutte adolescenti infoiate che sognano una vita con i loro beniamini, eddai



Ma chi ha detto questo ? Ho detto che, probabilmente, ci sono delle donne che guardano il telefilm ANCHE per la presenza di figaccioni vari. Ci fosse un forrest gump protagonista allora la parte femminile del pubblico diminuirebbe. Sbaglio ? Pur mantenendo alta la qualità del telefilm che è indipendente dai figaccioni eh, non è una critica quella che sto muovendo ci mancherebbe, mi son sparato 12 puntate in 3 giorni.


----------



## yelle (23 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha detto questo ? Ho detto che, probabilmente, ci sono delle donne che guardano il telefilm ANCHE per la presenza di figaccioni vari. Ci fosse un forrest gump protagonista allora la parte femminile del pubblico diminuirebbe. Sbaglio ? Pur mantenendo alta la qualità del telefilm che è indipendente dai figaccioni eh, non è una critica quella che sto muovendo ci mancherebbe, mi son sparato 12 puntate in 3 giorni.


lasciamo perdere quello che hai detto. Che ora stai rigirando la frittata è un altro discorso.


----------



## Heisenberg (23 Settembre 2012)

Non sto rigirando proprio niente e tu commenti senza argomentare, qui quella che sta rigirando le cose sei tu.


----------



## yelle (23 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Non sto rigirando proprio niente e tu commenti senza argomentare, qui quella che sta rigirando le cose sei tu.


sì, va bene, come vuoi.
D'altronde c'è tanto da argomentare, nell'argomento di questa discussione.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Settembre 2012)

Insomma, inizio a seguirla oppure no?


----------



## Heisenberg (23 Settembre 2012)

Boh secondo me yelle ha qualche problema, ha frainteso quello che ho scritto.
[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] si, 100%


----------



## beggia (23 Settembre 2012)

una delle tre serie piu belle che abbiano mai trasmesso in italia... favolosa.. aspetto con ansia la quarta in italiano..


----------



## chicagousait (23 Settembre 2012)

Si è da seguire. Senza dubbio.
E in inglese. Nn in italiano. Il doppiaggio italiano fa perdere sempre qualcosa


----------



## yelle (23 Settembre 2012)

io non riesco più a vedere alcuna serie in italiano, finisco sempre per chiedermi cosa sia stato cambiato nella traduzione, cosa diceva il testo in originale, ecc.


----------



## Aphex (23 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho visto finalmente l'ultima puntata. Opie eroe, come sempre.
Non ho ancora capito perché sia stato pestato Unser, pensavo fosse stato Clay a mandare i nomadi ma ora ho dei grossissimi dubbi.
Pope non credo abbia amicizie così radicate nel Club, quindi boh...Magari a quei poveracci sono venuti i 5 minuti e hanno fatto un raid a caso.

Ps. Voglio uno spin-off sul ***** lesbo con Lyla


----------



## Ataraxia (26 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'ultima puntata è stata dura eh,dramma vero.Povero Opie


----------



## yelle (27 Settembre 2012)

Kurt l'ha fatto.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'ha fatto davvero.
Ho finito di vedere la puntata da qualche minuto e sto ancora piangendo.
La carica emotiva di questa puntata è estremamente forte. Regia magistrale.
*****, Opie. Ho il cuore a pezzi


----------



## Vinz (27 Settembre 2012)

Finita la season 2


----------



## yelle (27 Settembre 2012)

È morto Johnny Lewis, l'attore che ha interpretato Half-Sack.
È sospettato di aver ucciso la settantenne che gli ha affittato la stanza, prima di cadere dal tetto e morire.
WTF


----------



## Nivre (27 Settembre 2012)

Dio che puntata.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sto veramente male. La morte di Opie non me lo aspettavo proprio, anche perché pensavo che in questa stagione sarebbe stato uno tra i protagonisti principali. Invece... 







Madonna Kurt, sei veramente cinico e geniale, sappilo.

Comunque dopo Pope adesso c'è anche la guardia carceraria nella lista nera dei Sons. Jax dovrà fare il diavolo a quattro. E io godrò assai..


----------



## yelle (27 Settembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Dio che puntata.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



tra i tweet suoi e di Ryan non so chi mi ha uccisa di più


----------



## Nivre (27 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> tra i tweet suoi e di Ryan non so chi mi ha uccisa di più






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Io non seguo ne twitter ne facebook. Anche perchè non ho gli account
Comunque che cosa si sono detti?


----------



## yelle (27 Settembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Comunque che cosa si sono detti?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2012)

Sono a metà della seconda stagione,bellissimo


----------



## Nivre (27 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Madòòòò che tristezza. Goodbye Opie
Adesso per par condicio pero, voglio ''Otto'' morto


----------



## Vinz (29 Settembre 2012)

Finale della Season 3 epico


----------



## chicagousait (1 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt Sutter è un genio del male 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Opie purtroppo era dalla morte della moglie che vagava come un'anima in pena per il club. E la morte del padre e il nascondere la verità da parte di jax nn ha fatto altro che peggiorare la sua situazione


----------



## Vinz (1 Ottobre 2012)

Season finale della 4° di altissimo livello  Ora mi metto in pari


----------



## Vinz (1 Ottobre 2012)

Mamma mia che puntata, ha raggiunto un livello altissimo che dopo Breaking Bad credevo di non trovare.


----------



## yelle (1 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che puntata, ha raggiunto un livello altissimo che dopo Breaking Bad credevo di non trovare.


parli della 5x03?
Magistrale, probabilmente la migliore puntata di sempre di SoA.


----------



## Vinz (2 Ottobre 2012)

Sisi, mamma mia. Sono rimasto pietrificato


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz,ma tu dormi? 
Ti sei sparato 4 stagioni e mezza in pochissimo 
Io invece sono solo al season finale della terza.


----------



## Vinz (2 Ottobre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vinz,ma tu dormi?
> Ti sei sparato 4 stagioni e mezza in pochissimo
> Io invece sono solo al season finale della terza.


Sto viaggiando un sacco sti giorni e ho caricato sul cell la serie


----------



## Cm Punk (2 Ottobre 2012)

Scusate ragazzi Di che parla? vale la pena guardarlo? 
L'ultima volta che mi avete consigliato un telefilm era breaking bad quindi mi fido di voi
Lo so potrei cercare su internet però non vorrei beccare eventuali spoiler 
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Ottobre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Scusate ragazzi Di che parla? vale la pena guardarlo?
> L'ultima volta che mi avete consigliato un telefilm era breaking bad quindi mi fido di voi
> Lo so potrei cercare su internet però non vorrei beccare eventuali spoiler
> Grazie in anticipo


Mi manca l'ultima puntata della terza stagione,però ti dico già di sì


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Ottobre 2012)

Finale della season 3 da pelle d'oca


----------



## yelle (3 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Ottobre 2012)

Finale della 3 stagione tra i più bei finali di sempre. Inizio della 4 col botto. A tara crescono le poppe di stagione in stagione ?


----------



## yelle (3 Ottobre 2012)

5x04



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gemma in questa stagione sa proprio come farsi odiare, eh.
Perchè ***** ha fatto sì che Tara picchiasse Dora? Non ho capito a che scopo...
E Tara che si fa manovrare così? Non m'è piaciuta.
Invece comincia a piacermi la storyline di Wendy... dopotutto, è pur sempre la madre di Abel.

La scena del funerale


----------



## Vinz (4 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ne ho le balls piene di Tara, Gemma, Wendy, Nero, Dora  Volevo vedere la vendetta contro la guardia carceraria  Goodbye Ope


----------



## yelle (4 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Volevo vedere la vendetta contro la guardia carceraria


anche io! Ma capisco che Kurt abbia voluto aspettare


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



dopo il funerale


----------



## Nivre (7 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ultimi 10 minuti da pianto.La colonna sonora poi'

Goodbye Ope

E mo' voglio la vendetta.


----------



## Aphex (7 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bella l'ultima puntata, commuovente, anche se forse -troppo- di transizione.
Ora voglio il secondino del carcere appeso per le palle 
Poi Pope bruciato vivo


----------



## yelle (10 Ottobre 2012)

5x05


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



mi sono sganasciata dal ridere 
Venus Van Damme, l'espressione da pesce lesso di Tig -completamente andato- e la citazione a Queer As Folk  mi immagino a scrivere quella scena quanto se l'è goduta Kurt 
"_Doesn't mean you're gay, man. We've all been there._"
Ero davvero dubbiosa riguardo questa puntata, temevo che dopo quel che è successo nelle scorse non mi avrebbe regalato niente, e invece ho riso tantissimo 
Mi è piaciuto anche Jax, che finalmente tira fuori i ******** e si comporta da capo qual è. E finalmente dimostra a Gemma un pò dell'odio che prova in seguito alle scoperte fatte riguardo la morte del padre. Sembra non sia così facilmente manovrabile come invece Gemma pensava.
Molto bello anche il monologo iniziale.
Mi dispiace molto per la moglie dello sceriffo, ma se in quelle scene avrebbe dovuto capirsi chi ***** sono i tre incursori, io ho completamente perso il riferimento :/


----------



## Heisenberg (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sono alla pari. Mamma mia, come ha detto vinz, dopo breaking bad ho sviluppato un palato finissimo, eppure questa serie mi gusta, mi gusta incredibilmente, è a livelli eccelsi.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La morte di ope lascia dentro un vuoto incredibile, anche se per poco tempo, insomma l'ho sentita molto, come fosse un amico, un conoscente. Però mi chiedo... il fatto che i sons lavorino per la CIA lo sa solo jax e bobby elvis, ma quando la cia smetterà di usarli è palese che il RICO cadrà di nuovo sulle loro teste, oppure no ? Ah, pope deve morire. E' anche vero però che non è nel torto: Tig gli ha ammazzato la figlia A CASO....un po' va capito, si vuole vendicare e alla grande.



P.s. Nella 5x03, chi non ha pensato che a Jax sarebbe servito un certo Michael Scofield ? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

P.p.s. : 5x05 da sganasciarsi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sono arrivato alla 5x03


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Opie 
Che palle,uno dei migliori


----------



## yelle (19 Ottobre 2012)

*5x06*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



finalmente Jax si è preso la sua vendetta! "I got this" ;_;
Il ragazzo però è un po' lento... quanto ci mette a fare 2+2 e capire che le incursioni notturne sono opera di Clay? È praticamente l'unico di cui ha la certezza di non potersi fidare!
E Gemma ha rotto le palle. Dopo quello che Clay le ha fatto, va a chiedere aiuto a lui appena non sa chi chiamare! Maddai 
Unser finisce male entro 2 puntate, ci scommetto.
E Tara tornerà in prigione con la coda tra le gambe, altra scommessa.

p.s.: sempre un piacere rivedere Kurt


----------



## yelle (24 Ottobre 2012)

*5x07*
mi rifiuto di commentarla


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Povero Abel,tutte a lui capitano  
Chissà chi ha mandato i nigga


----------



## Heisenberg (25 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Spero abel non sia morto. Spero sia morta gemma, mi ha stufato. Comunque è ovvio che i nigga non li manda pope, almeno credo, che motivo avrebbe ? E mi sa strano il pestaggio di Nero ai danni del pappone scopa milf.Comunque bella puntata, secondo me prima del season finale vedremo almeno un altra morte celebre, io spero gemma.


----------



## yelle (31 Ottobre 2012)

*5x08*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



altra puntatona!
Quando Jax e Tara sono rimasti invischiati nella bugia di Clay per difendere Gemma avrei voluto urlare dalla frustrazione. Meno male che s'è risolta in fretta, non avrei retto vedere Tara ancora amorevole nei confronti della suocera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gemma 
Mi fa sempre inc... come una bestia.
Menomale che Frankie ha risparmiato Chibs,già abbiamo perso Opie 





yelle ha scritto:


> *5x08*
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Io sto già pregustando il momento in cui Jax scoprirà che anche Gemma voleva far fuori JT


----------



## Vinz (3 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma che palle, ma che prove deve raccogliere Jax?? Ma cristo, ammazza quel pezzo di *****


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Novembre 2012)

5x09


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ancora una volta Clay la fa franca,credo che prima del season finale non accadrà nulla su quel versante.
Maaaaaaa che profumo strano che usava Luann 
Juicy


----------



## Vinz (11 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



WTF? Perchè Tara si sditalinava? 

Comunque Jax non credo uccida Juice, ma lo interrogherà


----------



## yelle (11 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la morte di juice sembrava certa già nella scorsa stagione, ormai non ci credo più XD


----------



## Nivre (11 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Juice deve morire, e anche male, direi. Da quando è diventato il cagnolino di Clay non lo sopporto più.
Tara...WTF? Il profumo di Luann lo ha posseduto? 
Kurt, cos'hai in mente?

Comunque Jax da quando e morto Opie, credo che non gliene frega un ca.zzo di nessuno. Quindi il caro Juice farebbe bene a sputare il rospo, altrimenti ha le ore contate.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Novembre 2012)

5x10


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che manipolatore che sta diventando Jax,quasi ai livelli di Clay 
_I got this_


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jax sta impazzendo, con i bastard ha fatto la scelta sbagliata. Ok vendicare opie ma il vero mandante è pope, poche storie. Se la sta prendendo con i deboli perchè pope è intoccabile.


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Episodio servito solo a incasinare il finale di stagione. Cmq alla fine vedrete che se ne uscirà con uno de suoi geniali piania e Tig resterà coi Sons


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Episodio servito solo a incasinare il finale di stagione. Cmq alla fine vedrete che se ne uscirà con uno de suoi geniali piania e Tig resterà coi Sons





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Può darsi, però il piano deve convincere, altrimenti cade un po' come serie. Perchè ora anche il cartello lo vuole morto...


----------



## Vinz (17 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Può darsi, però il piano deve convincere, altrimenti cade un po' come serie. Perchè ora anche il cartello lo vuole morto...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Esatto. Cmq ho notato che Clay sta cominciando quasi a provare dei sentimenti (ROTFL), quando quelli del cartello gli dicono di voler ammazzare Jax, o quando abbraccia Juice. Secondo me stavolta esce davvero fuori di scena, magari salvando Jax...


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Esatto. Cmq ho notato che Clay sta cominciando quasi a provare dei sentimenti (ROTFL), quando quelli del cartello gli dicono di voler ammazzare Jax, o quando abbraccia Juice. Secondo me stavolta esce davvero fuori di scena, magari salvando Jax...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mah...non mi sembrava molto convinto come diniego, verso quelli del cartello. Però certo... non può continuare cosi secondo me. Ormai è vecchio, non riesce manco più a guidare la moto... può darsi che si redima. Ad ogni modo, non vedo veramente come jax possa rimanere vivo....se non mettendosi in guai peggiori e allungando l'agonia, posticipando la data di morte.


----------



## yelle (17 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Esatto. Cmq ho notato che Clay sta cominciando quasi a provare dei sentimenti (ROTFL), quando quelli del cartello gli dicono di voler ammazzare Jax, o quando abbraccia Juice.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



in realtà l'abbraccio a Juice io l'ho visto esclusivamente come un modo per manipolarlo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Mah...non mi sembrava molto convinto come diniego, verso quelli del cartello. Però certo... non può continuare cosi secondo me. Ormai è vecchio, non riesce manco più a guidare la moto... può darsi che si redima. Ad ogni modo, non vedo veramente come jax possa rimanere vivo....se non mettendosi in guai peggiori e allungando l'agonia, posticipando la data di morte.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Intanto il RICO è andato a quel paese però,ormai Otto ha fatto la sua scelta,Cartello o non Cartello.
I casi sono due: o hanno talmente tanto potere da mantenere valide le dichiarazioni di Otto,oppure potrebbero semplicemente vendicarsi uccidendo Jax


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2012)

5x11


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mentre fa la sua comparsa il nuovo cattivo di turno e,almeno apparentemente,si risolve la faccenda Cartello,sul versante Clay si complica la faccenda.Chissà cosa gli ha detto Bobby...


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2012)

5x12


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma con tutte le infermiere che ci sono al Mondo,proprio la sorella di un ex Marshal dovevano segare? 
Intanto stasera c'è il season finalerevedo un'incursione alla Rambo del Marshal,casini per la questione Tiggy-Pope e ho la sensazione che Gemma si sia ruffianata Clay per consegnarlo a Jax,magari insieme a Gaalan


----------



## Barragan (7 Dicembre 2012)

5x13.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Finita anche un'altra stagione, aspettiamo l'anno prossimo ora...
Ho la sensazione che la colpa sia di Gemma...


----------



## Vinz (7 Dicembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bel finale, anche se avevo aspettative un po' più alte. Mi sa che nella prossima stagione, Jax verrà a sapere non solo che Tara è in carcere per colpa di Gemma, ma anche che quest'ultima aveva aiutato Clay per far fuori John Teller.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Dicembre 2012)

5x13


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ed ecco l'immancabile perfetta macchinazione da season finale di Jax 
Clay in qualche modo sopravviverà,altrimenti lo avrebbero fatto morire nella puntata (probabilmente scopriranno che è stato Tigg a segare Pope).
Gemma l'ha fatta s*****,appena Jax lo verrà a sapere,magari insieme alla verità su JT,saranno casini.
P.S. Otto


----------



## yelle (15 Dicembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



io non sarei così frettolosa a pensare che sia colpa di Gemma, l'incarcerazione di Tara. È troppo banale, Kurt ci ha abituati ad altri livelli.
Comunque quel frame finale è una mazzata al cuore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2013)

Due cose:
1- La sesta stagione comincia martedì prossimo
2- Il tizio che interpreta Jax sarà il protagonista del film di 50 sfumature di sta cippa


----------



## Sesfips (3 Settembre 2013)

Ho iniziato a vedere la serie ieri.
Sono già alla 1x8


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Dicembre 2014)

Questa settimana stagione è clamorosa!Ma tutta la serie è fantastica..E' una delle mie preferite in assoluto!
Si prospetta un finale bomba...E' una delle poche serie che sta finendo in crescendo...Ho adorato anche Breaking Bad (ne parlano tutti a differenza di Sons) ma SOA è nettamente migliore..
Non vedo l'ora di vedere l'ultima puntata.


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Dicembre 2014)

Soa migliore di Breaking bad....dove ? che è dalla 4 stagione che si trascina, e questa stagione è lenta, noiosa e nei momenti culminanti non trasmette niente. Breaking Bad ragazzi non tocchiamolo neanche, è la nell'olimpo e tutti guardano dal basso, inutile anche fare paragoni.


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Soa migliore di Breaking bad....dove ? che è dalla 4 stagione che si trascina, e questa stagione è lenta, noiosa e nei momenti culminanti non trasmette niente. Breaking Bad ragazzi non tocchiamolo neanche, è la nell'olimpo e tutti guardano dal basso, inutile anche fare paragoni.



The Shield e i Soprano sono nell'olimpo,non di certo Breaking Bad che è un'ottima serie TV ma nulla più.
SOA che si trascina?Ahahaha...Ma dai!Questa è bella.Non trasmette niente?Mha....
Te la ricordi la terza stagione di Breaking Bad?Era talmente brutta che ho smesso di seguirla a metà stagione ed ho ricominciato con la quarta.Non sono l'unico che la pensa cosi eh...3/4 delle persone che conosco la pensano come me.
Già una Serie TV che su 5 stagioni ne toppa una (la terza) non può stare nell'olimpo.
SOA per me non ha mai toppato nulla.Anzi è dalla quinta stagione (stupendissima) che continua a migliorare.
Io l'adoro...Questa settima stagione è fantastica.

Poi va bè..Son questione di gusti eh


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Dicembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> The Shield e i Soprano sono nell'olimpo,non di certo Breaking Bad che è un'ottima serie TV ma nulla più.
> SOA che si trascina?Ahahaha...Ma dai!Questa è bella.Non trasmette niente?Mha....
> Te la ricordi la terza stagione di Breaking Bad?Era talmente brutta che ho smesso di seguirla a metà stagione ed ho ricominciato con la quarta.Non sono l'unico che la pensa cosi eh...3/4 delle persone che conosco la pensano come me.
> Già una Serie TV che su 5 stagioni ne toppa una (la terza) non può stare nell'olimpo.
> ...



The shield e i Soprano sono nell'olimpo ma con Breaking Bad. La cui qualità è eccelsa e indiscutibile, basta vedere i premi che ha vinto, è come dire che Messi è un buon giocatore ma niente di più, però ha vinto mille palloni d'oro. 

Soa l'ultima stagione bella è la 3, le altre sono carine, hanno colpi ma calano, questa 7° poi è veramente noiosa, troppo tirata per le lunghe, succedono cose deliranti e ridicole (il figlio che sente casualmente gemma dire all'altro figlio che ha ucciso tara....dai...nemmeno nelle soap opere).

Sui gusti ti do ragione, ma se guardiamo i rating di chi Ne Sa (critici, siti, fan, ecc) Breaking Bad è cristiano ronaldo mentre Soa (che io apprezzo comunque) è Mandzukic.


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> The shield e i Soprano sono nell'olimpo ma con Breaking Bad. La cui qualità è eccelsa e indiscutibile, basta vedere i premi che ha vinto, è come dire che Messi è un buon giocatore ma niente di più, però ha vinto mille palloni d'oro.
> 
> Soa l'ultima stagione bella è la 3, le altre sono carine, hanno colpi ma calano, questa 7° poi è veramente noiosa, troppo tirata per le lunghe, succedono cose deliranti e ridicole (il figlio che sente casualmente gemma dire all'altro figlio che ha ucciso tara....dai...nemmeno nelle soap opere).
> 
> Sui gusti ti do ragione, ma se guardiamo i rating di chi Ne Sa (critici, siti, fan, ecc) Breaking Bad è cristiano ronaldo mentre Soa (che io apprezzo comunque) è Mandzukic.



Allora secondo me The Shield e i Soprano sono mondi diversi.Nessuna serie si avvicina a loro due.
Il fatto che Breaking Bad abbia vinto tanti premi per me significa poco...Justin Bieber vende tanti dischi,ma questo non significa che faccia la miglior musica che ci sia in circolazione no?Di Caprio non ha mai vinto il Nobel,ma questo non significa che non sia un bravissimo attore..Anzi lo è eccome se lo è!
Anche Deadwood è una serie Tv della madonna ma non ha vinto na cippa.
A me di SOA piacciono tutte le stagioni e a differenza di BB non ho trovato una stagione brutta.

La scena di Gemma che "si confida" col figlio di Jax ci può assolutamente stare!Anzi per me è una scena epica.Visto che è palese il senso che vogliono dare ad ogni cosa.Gemma in tutto il corso della settima stagione va fuori di testa..Perde la testa per quello che ha fatto,per i sensi di colpa...Tanto che si mette a confidare le cose ad un neonato...Ma sono innumerevoli le scene in cui parla da sola mentre sta seduta al tavolo di casa sua!!!!
E' studiatissima come serie e non c'è assolutamente nulla di casuale.Basta capirla...

Vogliamo parlare delle scene assurde che ci sono in Breaking Bad?Come un Jesse Pinkman che si mette a buttare soldi in tutta la città senza che nessuno se lo fili...Senza che nessuno sbirro storca il naso..Mha...
Walt che paga la riabilitazione al suocero tirando fuori un botto di soldi e giustifica le spese dicendo "Ho vinto tutto al casinò" o quello che era poi...Mha...

Io ripeto ognuno ha i propri gusti,ci sta che a te piaccia di più Breaking Bad...Per me BB è una serie tv stupenda,ma molto molto sopravvalutata..
Io preferisco SOA....
Ma per il top delle serie sono The Shield,Soprano,SOA e Nip/Tuck


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Dicembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Allora secondo me The Shield e i Soprano sono mondi diversi.Nessuna serie si avvicina a loro due.
> Il fatto che Breaking Bad abbia vinto tanti premi per me significa poco...Justin Bieber vende tanti dischi,ma questo non significa che faccia la miglior musica che ci sia in circolazione no?Di Caprio non ha mai vinto il Nobel,ma questo non significa che non sia un bravissimo attore..Anzi lo è eccome se lo è!
> Anche Deadwood è una serie Tv della madonna ma non ha vinto na cippa.
> A me di SOA piacciono tutte le stagioni e a differenza di BB non ho trovato una stagione brutta.
> ...



L'esempio con Bieber non calza perchè è vero che vende ma alle ragazzine: a commentare/criticare Breaking bad sono rating forniti dai più importanti siti e giornalisti autorevoli del globo in materia di serie TV, non proprio la stessa cosa.

Sulla scena di Jesse che butta il denaro ci hai preso proprio male: se non hai guardato quello che gli succede prima come fai a lamentarti se non capisci ? Inoltre il secondo dopo che butta soldi viene catturato dalla polizia e interrogato, riguardati la serie per favore, che altrimenti commenti con cose prive di senso. La scena della giustificazione dei soldi è geniale, recitata divinamente, superba, eccelsa. Niente a che vedere con le scene da due soldi di questa settima e inutile stagione di Soa. La morte di gemma non mi ha detto niente, troppo tirata per le lunghe, priva di pathos. Poi che il bambino senta Gemma e riveli tutto al padre per me è una buffonata di chi non sa più come mandare avanti la serie e si inventa ste cose per dare dei plot twist. I dialoghi sono imbarazzanti poi, oltre al fatto che ci sono cose non spiegate.

Comunque inutile continuare a parlarne: i gusti sono gusti.


----------



## Snake (4 Dicembre 2014)

Biberone non mi risulta che abbia mai vinto un grammy


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> L'esempio con Bieber non calza perchè è vero che vende ma alle ragazzine: a commentare/criticare Breaking bad sono rating forniti dai più importanti siti e giornalisti autorevoli del globo in materia di serie TV, non proprio la stessa cosa.
> 
> Sulla scena di Jesse che butta il denaro ci hai preso proprio male: se non hai guardato quello che gli succede prima come fai a lamentarti se non capisci ? Inoltre il secondo dopo che butta soldi viene catturato dalla polizia e interrogato, riguardati la serie per favore, che altrimenti commenti con cose prive di senso. La scena della giustificazione dei soldi è geniale, recitata divinamente, superba, eccelsa. Niente a che vedere con le scene da due soldi di questa settima e inutile stagione di Soa. La morte di gemma non mi ha detto niente, troppo tirata per le lunghe, priva di pathos. Poi che il bambino senta Gemma e riveli tutto al padre per me è una buffonata di chi non sa più come mandare avanti la serie e si inventa ste cose per dare dei plot twist. I dialoghi sono imbarazzanti poi, oltre al fatto che ci sono cose non spiegate.
> 
> Comunque inutile continuare a parlarne: i gusti sono gusti.



La serie me la ricordo abbastanza bene.La scusa dei soldi geniale?Forse se Hank non fosse stato uno sbirro,ma un comune civile.A me quella mi è sembrata una cosa ridicola.Ma va bè...Va bene non mi calcolare l'esempio dei Bieber..Ma quello di Leonardo Di Caprio calza a pennello.Solo perché non ha vinto il nobel andiamo in giro a dire che sia un attore incapace o meno bravo di chi l'ha vinto?Boh...Giudicare una serie TV solo dai premi che ha vinto per me è una inconcepibile.
Io ripeto che ho i miei gusti.Buon per te se ti piace di più BB,a me personalmente piace un bel po' meno di SOA.Anzi non c'è proprio paragone in tutto e per tutto.

Ma non sono un fanboy di una serie TV.Ognuno la pensa a modo suo..
Ah ultima cosa: Il finale di BB mi ha fatto schifo...Per me i finali delle serie TV sono molto importanti.Ho reputato Lost una serie TV fantastica...Ma quel finale orripilante ha rovinato tutto.



Snake ha scritto:


> Biberone non mi risulta che abbia mai vinto un grammy



Per te vale lo stesso esempio che ho fatto più sopra,quello su Di Caprio.
Ma ne posso fare altri....Non mi risulta che Paolo Maldini abbia mai vinto il pallone d'oro..Quindi è stato un difensore più scarso di Fabio Cannavaro che l'ha vinto?
Se valutiamo le cose solo coi premi stiamo messi male.


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Dicembre 2014)

Vabè dai, noi riportiamo fatti concreti a sostegno delle nostre tesi, altri no, che posso dire, a ognuno il suo.


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Vabè dai, noi riportiamo fatti concreti a sostegno delle nostre tesi, altri no, che posso dire, a ognuno il suo.



Ma il nostro è stato uno scambio d'opinioni pacato e civile.C'è stata come cosa!
Ci sta anche il fatto che per te BB sia il top e per me no...Io ho buttato una battutina perchè per me BB è sopravvalutato,nonostante sia una serie tv fantastica!Mentre SOA è sottovalutato.
E' un mio punto di vista...Ognuno la vede a suo modo.
Tutto qua 

Su una cosa però siamo d'accordo!The Shield e Soprano sopra tutto e tutti


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Dicembre 2014)

Parto con il presupposto che l'ultima stagione di SoA che ho visto è la quinta (anche se sono al passo con la storia essendomelo spilerato).
Imho, Breaking Bad la batte su tutti i fronti, per me non c'è paragone.

Al di là del livello tecnico (regia, fotografia, montaggio, musiche, sceneggiatura, i vari riferimenti a registi quali Tarantino, i fratelli Coen e altri riferimenti alla pop culture, vince sempre BrBa) la storia di Breaking Bad è un cerchio perfetto raccontato alla perfezione. SoA è una storia che purtroppo va avanti un po' trascinandosi.

*SPOILER*:

In Breaking Bad ci hanno messo un paio di episodi per uccidere Tuco, due stagioni per uccidere Gus (uno dei villain migliori delle serie TV), hanno in generale fatto scelte molto coraggiose, anche quella di chiudere la serie con la quinta stagione.

Sons of Anarchy invece si trascina avanti con fatica molte volte. Hanno lasciato qualche personaggio importante morire qui e lì, sicuramente. Ha regalato dei bellissimi momenti, vero. Ma molte scelte sono state discutibilissime. Clay che dura sei stagioni?? Ma scherziamo?? Damon Pope, uno dei villain più ridicoli di sempre, attore mediocre per un personaggio scritto da schifo, una bruttissima copia di Gus Fring. Tra l'altro, due finali di stagioni praticamente uguali, con Jax che fa finta di fare il doppiogioco e arriva all'ultimo secondo a salvare tutti (con la tizia del FBI e poi con Pope).

Ma poi, vogliamo paragonare i protagonisti? Walter White e Jax Teller? Walter è un inetto, lo specchio delle nostre insicurezze e della nostra impotenza, la sua scalata verso l'alto rappresenta lo slancio vitale, la rivalsa verso il potente, quello che tutti noi sogniamo. Se uno è un minimo sensibile e empatico, non può non impersonificarsi in lui.
Jax, a parte qualche frasetta qui è lì, degna di essere condivisa su un link di Facebook, è un personaggio piatto e sempre uguale, il tipico figaccione badass.

Certo, parliamo di gusti. Ma certe cose sono oggettive.

P.S.: La terza stagione di Breaking Bad è bellissima. Ogni episodio è una perla, solo perchè non succede il finimondo non vuol dire che è bruttissima.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Dicembre 2014)

Finale strepitosto.Ribadisco tutto quello che ho già detto su questa grande serie TV.
Mi mancherà!


----------

